# Susi Grant /Divorced.



## deco87 (1 Feb 2019)

From enquiring I believe that I have no entitlement to this grant.
Son.18 at PLC , applied to CAO , for DIT , DUBLIN , just now.


I am divorced , son stays , with me 4 days and his mother 3 days. I get *Single*Person *Child* Carer Credit , with agreement of his mother.


Can his mother , apply for the susi grant as she would be entitled to it on her income?

I earn 50k and cannot....Appreciate any advice , please.

Deco


----------



## Feemar5 (1 Feb 2019)

For separated/divorced parents the grant is based on the income of 
the parent the student normally resides with.   Maintenance payments are also taken into account.    So if your present arrangement continues it would be your income. If your son moves away from home to go to college where will he stay at weekend- that might be the deciding factor


----------



## deco87 (1 Feb 2019)

Ok thks no maintenance , so if we changed it , if his mother took him 4 days and I , 3 days , it would be based on his mother's income? Would I have to lose the sppc relief , even if she is happy that I have it?


----------



## Feemar5 (2 Feb 2019)

I don't know about the SPPC - if your former wife is happy for you to have it I don't see a problem.   Your son will have to submit evidence of Divorce - there is a  list of documents on the Citizens Information webite.  He will also have to submit a P21 from revenue -  SUSI also have a website but I found it a bit confusing.


----------



## Suzieq (22 Sep 2019)

deco87 said:


> From enquiring I believe that I have no entitlement to this grant.
> Son.18 at PLC , applied to CAO , for DIT , DUBLIN , just now.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I would be interested to know how you got on as in a similar situation. My daughter will be either be 
doing a plc course next year or college depending on points ,  can i apply for susi if she does a plc ?? Thanks


----------



## deco87 (23 Sep 2019)

Suzieq said:


> Hi I would be interested to know how you got on as in a similar situation. My daughter will be either be
> doing a plc course next year or college depending on points ,  can i apply for susi if she does a plc ?? Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deco87 (29 Nov 2019)

Suzieq said:


> Hi I would be interested to know how you got on as in a similar situation. My daughter will be either be
> doing a plc course next year or college depending on points ,  can i apply for susi if she does a plc ?? Thanks


Any update ?


----------

